# Phone Lines Are Down



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

Hi Guys

Please note we are aware of our phone lines being down - Telkom is experiencing huge delays in the area and they are trying to get someone out as soon as possible - has been down for 3 days though so tensions are quite high and we are fighting with them (Useless service)

In the meantime however you can use Gizmo's cell number 083 415 0215

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (8/1/14)

or go back to the real thing....bush drums

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

Hmmm smoke signals maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

Vape signals

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

And we are back up  Yay finally!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Hoer-eeeyyy!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

they suspended our account for absolutely no reason :/ accounts were paid but they suspended it for who knows what... fun i guess


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

Yeah telkom is a mystery - we forgot to pay our bill one month, and they did nothing - we just paid the outstanding amount the next month and life went on

A few months later we underpaid by R20 and they cut the line.. Telkom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

